# Craftsman 42" Riding Mower short



## nuttykell (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a 2004 Dyt4000 Craftsman Riding Lawn mower Model# 917.273620. When I replaced the battery, I bought the wrong battery where the positive and negitive are on opposite sides than my original battery. I didn't notice this until I started the mower and heard the grinding noise. I found the 20amp fuse that was blown. After replacing that, I discovered it shorted out the PTO switch. I replaced the PTO switch. Still the blades would not engage. I cleaned all the wire plugs with air. I started the mower and pulled the PTO switch and the blades started working. When I stopped the blades and shut off the engine, the engine would not start again. I checked the fuse and it was blown. If I replace the fuse, it will all work until I shut it off again. Does anyone know where the short can be? Can it be the clutch? If so, is it something that I can change out myself?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

If it is happening when you shut it off I would look at the key switch as a possibility.
Also is there a switch on the cluch? I wouldnt think it is the problem though as it would blow the fuse when disengaging it, not later when shutting down.

If you have a Ohm meter you can disconnect the battery terminals.
Connect the neg side of the meter to the neg side battery cable (not the battery) and then start touching the treminals at the various switches. When the gauge moves you are very close to the short. If nothing at first giggle the switches while touching the terminals and see if a short occurs.
Just remember if you touch the frame or anything metal you will get a reading as they are all connected to ground.


----------



## nuttykell (Sep 10, 2009)

The key switch you are talking about... is that the ignition switch? I would have thought if the ignition switch was bad, it wouldn't start the mower. I will check that out. Also, I need to check to see when the fuse actually blows. I do not see a switch by the clutch. I have been looking for a manual online, but I can't find one with the Model# 917.273640.


----------



## PatG (Sep 9, 2004)

Model # wasn't hard to find at all. I'll let you take it from here:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...*.shcapp3105?modelNumber=917.273640&pop=flush


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Using the diagram that Pat found can you tell me the is the fuse #26?
I imagine it is but unfortunatly there is no schmatic to see how it relates to the system.
From the picture it is impossible to say if that fuse is protecting the entire system or just a small section of it.

As for the ignition switch there are 3 possible connections inside of it.
1. is the run circuit that just allows a full 12V out to energize the mower.
2. is the start circuit that allows 12V to go to the starter and goes off when the key is released.
3 is just no connection at all in order to stop the mower.

A couple of things could happen with this depending on the mower setup.
If the little "arm" inside of the switch is sloppy and allowed to touch the outside metal of the switch it will ground itself and there is your short.

Another possibility is that the run circuit goes to a solenoid and it is possibly the cause.
A solenoid is similar to a ignition switch but it is controlled by electricity instead of a key turn.
The same thing could happen in that if it is allowed to be grounded it will blow the fuse.

Can you make the fuse blow by turning the key on and off real fast or does it have to go from run to stop?


----------

